# Madhouse has new Litter of blues!



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Well my lovely doe had 8 beautiful babies today. Got some promise in this litter!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Huzzah! :gwavebw

Sarah xxx


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

whoot, that the neice's and nephews of my doe? she's getting fatter due in 10 days... and my pew looks fit to burst already and shes got the same due date...


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

yep thats neices and nephews of yours!

she made a glorious nest and they all look amazing, she is getting lots of good food!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Great news! congrats!


----------

